# FLR (m) document checklist



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

ME (APPLICANT):
- FLR(M) application completed by hand
- printed the online application 
- Appt. confirmation
- Application fee receipt
- IHS confirmation with ref #
- my recent passport and my old passport
- Current BRP
- 2x UK sized photos
- my national id

PARTNER (SPONSOR):
- UK passport
- 1x UK sized photo
marriage cert and translation 
decree absolute from my wife previous marriage 

ACCOMODATION: ( the house wher i live is jointly owned by wife and her sister )
- house inspection report 
- land registry
- house deeds
- letter from my wife sister to allow me to live in the house
- council tax bill

FINANIALC REQUIRMENTS 
APPLICANT
- 7 monthes pay slips 
- 7 monthes bank statements ( as im getting paied 4 weekley)
- Letter from company HR confirming job title, length of employment, salary, and type of employment ect ...
SPONSOR 
- lettre from dwp confirming the award of PIP ( no older then 28 days )
- lettre from dwp confirming the award of ESA 
- 12 monthes bank statements showing the payment of pip and esa 
ENGLISH LANGUAGE REQUIREMENTS ( A2 certificate trinity college )

30 Correspondence lettres from spetember 2015 to march 2018


----------



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

hi evreyone this my questions about my checklist pls 

1 - do i need to include my previous tenacy agreement 
2 - do i have to include the p 60 of last year as we dont get this year p 60 intill after april
3- do we have to take the printed online flr m application and the writen flr m application ? 

thank you very much


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

1. Not required because you're not living there anymore, but helpful to add if you have it
2. Don't bother including a P60 which doesn't cover any of the relevant financial information you're submitting
3. One or the other, not both.

It sounds like you are exempt from the financial requirement so that is fine, hopefully you have ticked the relevant boxes on the application form, but you should include 6 months of payslips/bank statements and not 7.

It looks good


----------



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

clever-octopus said:


> 1. Not required because you're not living there anymore, but helpful to add if you have it
> 2. Don't bother including a P60 which doesn't cover any of the relevant financial information you're submitting
> 3. One or the other, not both.
> 
> ...


thank you very much for your help . yes im exempt from the financial requirement.
i have only one last question pls . my wife oldest son live with us in the house do i have to get him to write a lettre that his happy living with us ?
thanks again


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

30 items of correspondence is way too many. You each need 6 items, 1 every 5-6 months.


----------



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

nyclon said:


> 30 items of correspondence is way too many. You each need 6 items, 1 every 5-6 months.


thank you i will reduce them to 6 .


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mokhtar b said:


> thank you i will reduce them to 6 .


Just to be clear. That's 6 items for EACH of you. If you have 6 items in joint names, that's all you need. If all your items are addressed, singly you would need 12. If it's a mixture of joint and singly, you need a combination.


----------



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

do i leave the payment page of the flr m application empty ? as i already paied for evreythink ? thanks


----------



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

clever-octopus said:


> 1. Not required because you're not living there anymore, but helpful to add if you have it
> 2. Don't bother including a P60 which doesn't cover any of the relevant financial information you're submitting
> 3. One or the other, not both.
> 
> ...


hi clever octopus sorry to bother again does it matter which applcation i take the printed online application or the writen one ,
thanks


----------

